# My Home Town challenge - who's in?



## SquarePeg (Sep 1, 2017)

Here are the "rules":  Post photos that you feel really capture the essence of your home town/city/neck of the woods.  You can post one or two each day or put them all together into one post - whatever works best for you.  This challenge will start tomorrow and will run through next Friday.  I'll post a separate thread for the photos but please comment here if you're planning to participate or have any suggestions to improve on the idea of the challenge.


Edit - here's the link:  Home Town challenge post photos here!


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 1, 2017)

I'll try again, just noticed I've some more lenses in my bag besides a fisheye


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 1, 2017)

gk fotografie said:


> I'll try again, just noticed I've some more lenses in my bag besides a fisheye



Your last photos from this weeks' challenge would have been perfect for next week's!!!


----------



## JonA_CT (Sep 1, 2017)

gk fotografie said:


> I'll try again, just noticed I've some more lenses in my bag besides a fisheye



Shhh....don't tell anyone...but I liked your series best of the photos from last week.


I'm in. This one will be way easier on me, haha.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm going to do a set for home and one shot for the work location since we spend so much time there.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm in, corn fields and inbreeding....should be groovy.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 2, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Here are the "rules":  Post photos that you feel really capture the essence of your home town/city/neck of the woods.  You can post one or two each day or put them all together into one post - whatever works best for you.  This challenge will start tomorrow and will run through next Friday.  I'll post a separate thread for the photos but please comment here if you're planning to participate or have any suggestions to improve on the idea of the challenge.
> 
> 
> Edit - here's the link:  Home Town challenge post photos here!



New photos? Or can we use previously taken photos?

Joe


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 2, 2017)

Ysarex said:


> New photos? Or can we use previously taken photos?



Well the goal of the challenge is to get people out shooting and give some inspiration for those that work better with an "assignment", so new is preferred BUT, if you have photos that you've already taken that you prefer to use for whatever reason, then why not?


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 3, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try again, just noticed I've some more lenses in my bag besides a fisheye
> ...



Very nice of you to say something like this, thank you!


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 3, 2017)

gk fotografie said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Your last photos from this weeks' challenge would have been perfect for next week's!!!
> ...



Sorry you feel that way.  I'm thinking we should have as few rules as possible so people will participate.   Since it's informal and there is no voting or prize or anything it shouldn't really matter.


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm in, with the nifty fifty. I have a lot of learning to do on this lens. DOF and focus consistency. Thank you for these challenges.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 4, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> I'm in, corn fields and inbreeding....should be groovy.



I may match your corn field and raise you a soy bean field.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm in


----------

